# Flex Track Installation - circa 1993



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

One of my sons turns twenty-five this week. I was looking through old photo albums and came across this shot from about 20 years ago. He is the one with the hammer tacking down six-foot long sections of Code 250 flex track to spline roadbed made from redwood strips. This was our old layout back when we lived out in the California high desert near Edwards Air Force Base. To put things into perspective, the one-year old in the red outfit is now a junior at the University of Oklahoma. Funny how things haven't changed a lot since then (other than the kids getting older, flex track prices going up, and the color of my hair.)


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Good to have those old photos. Today I wonder how many of the family photos will be lost when an old computer bites the dust.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

So Bob did have dark hair at one time...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have been backing up all my crap on a two external Hard Drives through a USB port. JJ


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob 

That is a great photo. 

As for saving the photos, I too save all my important info and photos to an external hard drive. 

BUT, I bought the wife a huge multi terabite hard drive two years ago, only to have it crash. 

Two different I T people tried retrieving the info off the disk and failed. 

So, while I fell a lot safer keeping my photos on an external hard drive, it's not 100% safe, but then again, actual printed out photos aren't 100% safe either as they can fade.


----------



## Michael W (Oct 10, 2012)

Great picture, the hardship of gardenrailways has not changed... 
For backup i recommend a NAS, Synology makes reasonable priced ones.. 
For recovering the hard disk try a linux computer and mount the drive, maybe your lucky... 
Kind regards 
Michael


----------

